# Update will linux-headers downgraden

## hannemann

Hallo,

erstmal: mit Gentoo habe ich recht wenig Erfahrung, ich komme mehr so aus der Debian, Ubuntu Ecke.

Jedenfalls habe ich ein Gentoo System auf einem Dockstar aufgesetzt, auf dem ich nun Updates installieren will. Den Kernel habe ich nach Anleitung selbst kompiliert (2.6.33, ein anderer ist nicht vorhanden) und portage möchte nun die headers downgraden.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das das nicht so gut ist.

Wie verhindere ich das, bzw. wie würdet ihr vorgehen?

```
emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2 [2.10.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20100122 [20090819]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.11 [2.9-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-8 [7]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2010j [2010b]

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.3.1  USE="-static" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libogg-1.2.0 [1.1.4] USE="-static-libs%" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-8b [8a]

[ebuild     UD] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.30-r1 [2.6.33]

.

.

.

```

Grüße

Hannemann

----------

## CaptainHero

Hallo,

Du musst die linux-headers demaskieren. 

```
emerge autounmask
```

ausführen falls du app-portage/autounmask noch nicht installiert hast, und dann

```
autounmask sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.33
```

Autounmask wird dir nun sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.33 in /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen, ich würde Dir aber sehr empfehlen die entsprechenden Seiten der Gentoo Dokumentation zum Thema "Maskierte Pakete" durchzulesen.

----------

## Max Steel

Kannste mal ein emerge -ptuDN @world durchgeben?

mit dem -t Schalter siehst du welches Paket den Downgrade möchte.

Edith:

Das der von 2.6.33 runter möchte hab ich jetz übersehen.

----------

## hannemann

Das wird gelesen und ausprobiert. Dankeschön

Hast Du eine Ahnung, warum er das macht?

Er will auch ca. 20 Perl Pakete installieren, die ich persönlich gar nicht brauche. Kann natürlich eine Abhängigkeit sein aber dann wäre Perl doch schon drauf, oder?

Nun gut... Was ist Linux ohne Perl. Das würde ich ansonsten bedenkenlos mit installieren.

----------

## hannemann

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Kannste mal ein emerge -ptuDN @world durchgeben?
> 
> mit dem -t Schalter siehst du welches Paket den Downgrade möchte.

 

Ok...

hier die ganze Liste:

```
[nomerge      ] virtual/editor-0 

[ebuild     U ]  app-editors/nano-2.2.4 [2.1.10]

[nomerge      ] app-editors/vim-7.2.442 [7.2.303] USE="-X%" 

[nomerge      ]  app-editors/vim-core-7.2.442 [7.2.303]

[ebuild     U ]   app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20100215 [20090720]

[nomerge      ] net-fs/samba-3.4.6 

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.11-r2 [1.3.11-r1]

[ebuild     U ]   app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r1 [8.64-r3] LINGUAS="-ja% -ko% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.11 [1.41.9]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.23-r2 [1.20]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1 [1.60_p20071202044231-r1]

[nomerge      ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.6 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/popt-1.16 [1.15]

[nomerge      ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10 

[nomerge      ]  sys-libs/pam-1.1.0 

[ebuild     U ]   sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.16 [2.8.15]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-7.2.442 [7.2.303] USE="-X%" 

[ebuild     U ]  app-editors/vim-core-7.2.442 [7.2.303]

[nomerge      ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r1 [8.64-r3] LINGUAS="-ja% -ko% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 

[ebuild     U ]  net-print/cups-1.3.11-r2 [1.3.11-r1]

[nomerge      ] media-sound/mt-daapd-0.2.4.2  USE="-vorbis*" 

[nomerge      ]  net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2 

[nomerge      ]   dev-python/dbus-python-0.83.0-r1 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.86 [0.82-r1] USE="-bash-completion*" 

[nomerge      ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r2 [1.3.11-r1]

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/poppler-0.12.4-r3 [0.12.3-r3]

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2 

[nomerge      ]  sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.16 [2.8.15]

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-python/setuptools-0.6.13 

[nomerge      ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.11 [1.41.9]

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.11 [1.41.9]

[nomerge      ] app-text/poppler-0.12.4-r3 [0.12.3-r3]

[nomerge      ]  dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.7 [2.7.3-r2]

[ebuild     U ]    dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r2 [2.6.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ]     app-admin/eselect-python-20100321 [20091230]

[ebuild  NS   ]      sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2 [4.3.4] USE="fortran mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite -gtk (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U ]       sys-devel/bison-2.4.1 [2.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.17.2 [2.16.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.2 [4.4.0]

[nomerge      ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r2 [1.3.11-r1]

[nomerge      ]  net-nds/openldap-2.4.19-r1 

[ebuild   R   ]   sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4  USE="-examples%" 

[ebuild     U ]    sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1 [2.19.1-r1]

[nomerge      ] app-editors/vim-7.2.442 [7.2.303] USE="-X%" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-util/ctags-5.7 

[nomerge      ]   app-admin/eselect-ctags-1.13 

[ebuild     U ]    app-admin/eselect-1.2.10 [1.2.9]

[ebuild     U ]     sys-apps/coreutils-8.5 [7.5-r1] USE="unicode%*" 

[ebuild     U ]      sys-apps/acl-2.2.49 [2.2.47]

[ebuild   R   ]       sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1  ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/mt-daapd-0.2.4.2  USE="-vorbis*" 

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.16 [2.8.15]

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r2 [2.6.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ]   app-admin/python-updater-0.8 [0.7]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.3_p1-r1 [5.2_p1-r3] USE="ldap*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.1.1 [3.0.4]

[ebuild     U ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.1-r1 [1.6.4.4] USE="blksha1%* curl* perl* threads* webdav*" 

[ebuild     U ]  net-misc/curl-7.20.0-r2 [7.19.6]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/busybox-1.15.3  ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-auth/pambase-20100310 [20090620.1-r1]

[nomerge      ] net-analyzer/nmap-5.21 

[ebuild     U ]  net-libs/libpcap-1.1.1 [1.0.0-r2] USE="-libnl%" 

[nomerge      ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r1 [8.64-r3] LINGUAS="-ja% -ko% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0 [2.6.0-r2]

[nomerge      ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.1-r1 [1.6.4.4] USE="blksha1%* curl* perl* threads* webdav*" 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.01 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.33  USE="-idn" 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.36 

[ebuild     U ]     dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8o [0.9.8l-r2]

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.12  USE="-kerberos" 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1 

[ebuild  N    ]    virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.39 

[ebuild  N    ]     perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.39 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.12 

[ebuild  N    ]     virtual/perl-digest-base-1.16 

[ebuild  N    ]      perl-core/digest-base-1.16 

[ebuild  N    ]       virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.08 

[ebuild  N    ]        perl-core/MIME-Base64-3.08 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.01 

[ebuild  N    ]  virtual/perl-libnet-1.22 

[ebuild  N    ]   perl-core/libnet-1.22  USE="-sasl" 

[nomerge      ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.1-r1 [1.6.4.4] USE="blksha1%* curl* perl* threads* webdav*" 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/Error-0.17.016  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.36.07 

[ebuild  N    ]    perl-core/Module-Build-0.36.07 

[ebuild  N    ]     virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.22.05 

[ebuild  N    ]      perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.22.05 

[ebuild  N    ]       virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27.03 

[ebuild  N    ]        perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27.03 

[ebuild  N    ]     virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.54 

[ebuild  N    ]      perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.54 

[ebuild  N    ]       virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.09 

[ebuild  N    ]        perl-core/IO-Zlib-1.09 

[ebuild  N    ]         virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.021 

[ebuild  N    ]          perl-core/IO-Compress-2.021 

[ebuild  N    ]           virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.21 

[ebuild  N    ]            perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.21 

[ebuild  N    ]           virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.021 

[ebuild  N    ]            perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.021 

[ebuild  N    ]           virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.021 

[ebuild  N    ]            perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.021 

[ebuild  N    ]       virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.02 

[ebuild  N    ]        perl-core/Package-Constants-0.02 

[ebuild  N    ]     virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.17 

[ebuild  N    ]      perl-core/Test-Harness-3.17 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/YAML-Tiny-1.41 

[nomerge      ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.4-r1 

[nomerge      ]  sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.11 [1.41.9]

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 

[ebuild     U ]    sys-libs/readline-6.1 [6.0_p4]

[ebuild     U ]     sys-devel/autoconf-2.65 [2.63-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.24 [3.23]

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2 [2.10.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/timezone-data-2010j [2010b]

[nomerge      ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r1 [8.64-r3] LINGUAS="-ja% -ko% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/tiff-3.9.4 [3.9.2-r1] USE="-static-libs%" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/jpeg-8b [8a]

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libpng-1.4.3 [1.2.40]

[nomerge      ] net-misc/openssh-5.3_p1-r1 [5.2_p1-r3] USE="ldap*" 

[nomerge      ]  sys-auth/pambase-20100310 [20090620.1-r1]

[ebuild  N    ]   app-portage/portage-utils-0.3.1  USE="-static" 

[nomerge      ] app-text/poppler-0.12.4-r3 [0.12.3-r3]

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0 [2.6.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/freetype-2.3.12 [2.3.11]

[nomerge      ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.83.0-r1 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 [1.2.3-r1] USE="-test%" 

[ebuild     UD] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.30-r1 [2.6.33]

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.65 [2.63-r1]

[ebuild     U ]  sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-8 [7]

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2 [4.3.4] USE="fortran mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite -gtk (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.2_p3 [2.4.1_p5]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.11 [2.9-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-4.0_p37 [4.0_p35]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20100122 [20090819]

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 

[ebuild   R   ]  virtual/libintl-0  ELIBC="(glibc%*) (-uclibc)" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2 [2.10.1-r1]
```

-t ist interessant. Eine Art Baumansicht wie?

----------

## Max Steel

Genau, so eine Art Abhängigkeitsbaum.

Und das mit linux-headers, ist wie CaptainHero schon sagte wohl ein Wechsel von ~testing auf stable:

```
$ eix linux-header

[I] sys-kernel/linux-headers

     Available versions:  *2.4.33.3!b!s ~*2.4.36!b!s 2.6.27-r2!b!s 2.6.30-r1!b!s ~2.6.33!b!s ~2.6.34!b!s

     Installed versions:  2.6.30-r1!b!s(16:24:44 26.02.2010)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Linux system headers

```

----------

